# Meyer lemon?



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

I ran across a chicken recipe that calls for a Meyer lemon. Anyone familiar with this? I haven't seen it at the local Kroger.


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

I just read about them! They are a cross between oranges and lemons. Supposed to be sweeter than regular lemons. Never seen one here though.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

Hm. Must be a tropical thing. Once again, something else I'd like to try but can't get fresh!  :roll:


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2005)

I think they are very localized. I have heard of them for quite a while, but never seen them myself. I could be (and probably am) wrong, but isn't Limoncella supposed to be made from Meyers lemons?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 12, 2005)

I haven't had Limoncella before, I'll have to check it out.


----------

